# Black Friday



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Anyone know of any online vendors with good black friday deals right now?

Was just on the BRS site and they have mp40w-es for $400...kinda tempted to pick up a few things.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I think you should drive over to the states and pick up some stuff 

I can get a list of stuff I am interested in 

That would be way cool


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> I think you should drive over to the states and pick up some stuff
> 
> I can get a list of stuff I am interested in
> 
> That would be way cool


Haha I wish!

BRS isn't bad. They add 15% tax to Canadian orders but that includes brokerage fees and taxes. At $400 + the 15%, I'm still paying less than buying one here for $499 + 13%. I may end up buying both lol. I'm almost tempted to buy a bubble magus doser as they are on sale as well. I think I am going to have a hefty credit card bill.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

whats black friday?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

do you shop at BRS with a group? Would be tempting delivery to your door.

Bulk reef supply Website

In case anyone wants to check it out


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

TBemba said:


> do you shop at BRS with a group? Would be tempting delivery to your door.
> 
> Bulk reef supply Website
> 
> In case anyone wants to check it out


You know what. I was part of a group buy last month but I got busy and missed the cut off lol. By the time I remembered the group buy had ended.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

duckyser said:


> whats black friday?


The American version of Boxing day.

In the USA Thanksgiving is bigger than Christmas or their thanksgiving is comparable to our Christmas. Whatever way you want to look at it.

So Black Friday is the biggest sale of the year !!!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

That's odd that BRS is still using 15% tax... you'd think someone would have notified them by now its 13%. Very strange. They way people here are conscious of money, you'd have thought someone this side of the border would have told them lol.



gucci17 said:


> Haha I wish!
> 
> BRS isn't bad. They add 15% tax to Canadian orders but that includes brokerage fees and taxes. At $400 + the 15%, I'm still paying less than buying one here for $499 + 13%. I may end up buying both lol. I'm almost tempted to buy a bubble magus doser as they are on sale as well. I think I am going to have a hefty credit card bill.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Cypher said:


> That's odd that they're still using 15% tax... you'd think someone would have notified them by now its 13%. Very strange.


The extra 2% I think is to help cover the work on their end for brokerage and what not.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Haha I wish!
> 
> BRS isn't bad. They add 15% tax to Canadian orders but that includes brokerage fees and taxes. At $400 + the 15%, I'm still paying less than buying one here for $499 + 13%. I may end up buying both lol. I'm almost tempted to buy a bubble magus doser as they are on sale as well. I think I am going to have a hefty credit card bill.


What will the wife say about the hefty credit card bill


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm not sure bout that...considering for the past 2 years I've known BRS, before the HST, BRS has always charged 15% 'tax' on canadian orders. If the extra 2% was for 'fees' and labour on brokerage/ whatever, then they would/ should have charged 17% way back then too. Doesn't add up. Cuz if it is truely for tax and brokerage, these fees (in their entirety) should be headed to the government and clearly, no one is going to 'give' any more money to any government than they already have to. To claim that they are collecting/ charging fees on behalf of the government, then, not pass these 'fees' in total on to the government(s) involved, I think, is quite illegal.

So what gives? Are they illegally profiteering 2% from supposed 'tax' or are they just ignorant? The common practice of any good web-based business is to honestly and clearly state how much are actual 'taxes' and how much is 'labour and processing fees'. This is actually common practice and I'm sure there's some serious legalities involved in fudging 'tax' charges (to customers) on the business end.



gucci17 said:


> The extra 2% I think is to help cover the work on their end for brokerage and what not.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dl88dl said:


> What will the wife say about the hefty credit card bill


Still working on that part lol....she does know I've sold off most of my freshwater stuff 



Cypher said:


> I'm not sure bout that...considering for the past 2 years I've known BRS, before the HST, BRS has always charged 15% 'tax' on canadian orders. If the extra 2% was for 'fees' and labour on brokerage/ whatever, then they would/ should have charged 17% way back then too. Doesn't add up. Cuz if it is truely for tax and brokerage, these fees (in their entirety) should be headed to the government and clearly, no one is going to 'give' any more money to any government than they already have to. To claim that they are collecting/ charging fees on behalf of the government, then, not pass these 'fees' in total on to the government(s) involved, I think, is quite illegal.
> 
> So what gives? Are they illegally profiteering 2% from supposed 'tax' or are they just ignorant? The common practice of any good web-based business is to honestly and clearly state how much are actual 'taxes' and how much is 'labour and processing fees'. This is actually common practice and I'm sure there's some serious legalities involved in fudging 'tax' charges (to customers) on the business end.


I understand what you're saying but I highly doubt they are 'illegally' profiting an extra 2%. For them not to claim that as a profit if that's what it really is, would be pretty short sighted IMO. I cannot see a large company making that mistake.

To be honest, if they are profiting 2% from my order to pay for someone to take care of the paperwork that's fine with me. I would rather avoid a hefty brokerage fee on a $1000 order.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Marine depot. com is having a black fridat sale.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's a list of places -

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/11/24/black-friday-deals-2010/


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

capitalism, capitalism, capitalism...

shucks.


----------

